# What to do with that old bicycle.....



## mygrizzly1022 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi all

  I realise this doesnt qualify as an engine but it employs engine like principals and is quite cleverI think.
I quite like the double barrel approach. 
It also demonstrates what a good mechanical mind and rudimentary tools can come up with.

Regards Bert


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3UVlN92I8c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## ref1ection (Mar 23, 2012)

I've seen much more complicated machines that don't do it any better. Well done.

Ray


----------



## mklotz (Mar 23, 2012)

A nice refinement would be to get rid of those removable separators between the two stacks in the "magazine".

Seems to me one could mount a flap at the bottom of (a now permanent) stack separator. Said flap would be held in place by the cans in the outer stack and prevent cans in the inner stack from reaching the magazine exit. As the last can left the outer stack the flap would flap outward allowing cans from the inner stack to reach the exit into the crusher.


----------



## Dale (Mar 23, 2012)

nice machine,great sound almost music like!!


----------



## hitandmissman (Mar 23, 2012)

I like it. Gotta make one of those or something like it.


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 23, 2012)

I agree with mklotz.

If the triangular block on top of the crusher was built into the magazine, you probably would not need a separator, but would it then feed more on one side than another.

Sound is great. Almost want to hear some musician's playing along like the guys playing "Sweet Georgia Brown" with the tractor as the beat.

--ShopShoe


----------



## rake60 (Mar 23, 2012)

I find thread such as this one to be very irritating!

With my personal "to do list" and the "honey do list" there's little time left for anything else.

Now I have to find time to build one of those silly things! 

Thanks for the post Bert!
I needed a smile right about now.

Rick


----------



## AssassinXCV (Mar 24, 2012)

This is what I believe mklotz is suggesting:

Though there could be some issues with the inner columns having their weight directly pushing down on the flaps 
Force=(canweight*(32.2ft/s^2))
while the outer columns only have horizontal Force=(canweight*(32.2ft/s^2)cos(46.6degrees))

The inner column can could potentially push the flaps before the cans in the outer column have completely emptied. Surely I doubt the order in which the cans empty; as long as they end up getting crushed in a reasonable time.

Ian

EDIT: The equations don't account for the number of cans; just for one can. If you factor in the number of cans, the outer columns hold 3 extra cans. So if you multiply the forces of one can by the number of cans, the outer columns' force could be close to the inner column.


----------



## rake60 (Apr 1, 2012)

I had sent the can crusher video link to my brother.

He suggested another Eco-friendly riding lawnmower project.






I vote *NO!* 

Rick


----------



## Mosey (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice work!


Do you have CAD drawings of the divider hoop?


----------



## dsquire (Apr 2, 2012)

rake60  said:
			
		

> I had sent the can crusher video link to my brother.
> 
> He suggested another Eco-friendly riding lawnmower project.
> 
> ...



Rick

At least if you decided to build this bike/mower you wouldn't have to worry about a kick stand. :hDe:

Cheers 

Don


----------

